
Ask HN: Salary for Engineering Manager in Paris? - helltone
I currently live in London, where I work as a mid-level Team Lead for a software engineering team of 8 people. My salary is 120k GBP. Looking to move to Paris next year to a similar or slightly higher position as an Engineering Manager, what salary range should I expect? What is a good software team lead&#x2F;manager salary in Paris?
======
aalhour
It depends on your experience, care to share more details about what are your
qualifications and experiences like? What can you do if, say, you joined a
company and you where responsible for a team or several teams?

~~~
helltone
I've been team lead for about a year, tech lead before that for many years.
Currently lead a team of 8 moving to new job managing 10-20 in multiple teams.
Not very experienced, but not my first rodeo either.

------
iampims
Probably around €80k

~~~
helltone
Thank you

